# Anyone currently taking the Maintenance Tech Trainee (MTT) program?



## mrosorio343 (Jul 13, 2022)

It started out here in socal about a month or two ago. I applied for it, but unfortunately I didn't even qualify for the interview because I wasn't “reliable” enough (about 3 or 4 tardies, only 1-2 min late). Just wondering how the program itself is like and what are people's experiences.


----------



## Luck (Jul 14, 2022)

Its really just the same thing as being a mechanic except you are being babysat for most things. Its a sweet gig if you are into that sort of thing and dont think you will be able to pass the actual mech interview. Not really sure what else you are looking for as far as answers go. I imagine the experience will vary depending on the actual team you are joining and how well you get along with them.


----------



## mrosorio343 (Jul 14, 2022)

Luck said:


> Its really just the same thing as being a mechanic except you are being babysat for most things. Its a sweet gig if you are into that sort of thing and dont think you will be able to pass the actual mech interview. Not really sure what else you are looking for as far as answers go. I imagine the experience will vary depending on the actual team you are joining and how well you get along with them.


I was just wondering what type of training or certifications they provide along with the pay. After being rejected, I looked elsewhere and found an incredible program, tuition free, at a local college specializing in industrial technology training, this program specifically being in robotics and mechatronics. Remember everyone, if a door closes, two more open


----------



## Luck (Jul 14, 2022)

mrosorio343 said:


> I was just wondering what type of training or certifications they provide along with the pay. After being rejected, I looked elsewhere and found an incredible program, tuition free, at a local college specializing in industrial technology training, this program specifically being in robotics and mechatronics. Remember everyone, if a door closes, two more open


Oh I see. As far as I know you dont get certified on anything at Target. All official certifications would come from an outside class. Intially the program had you taking those classes full time at night while you worked during the day. From what I hear this has mostly been scrapped for just the in-house training. Maybe one or two certs still required but again thats external. 
In reality the point of the mech program is to find people already invested to working at Target since mechs at Target dont make as much as they could elsewhere. Which is a large reason why the DCs always struggle to find qualified mechs.


----------



## Avocadioo (Jul 20, 2022)

It’s in the United States


----------



## Kakisadan (Jul 23, 2022)

Luck said:


> Oh I see. As far as I know you dont get certified on anything at Target. All official certifications would come from an outside class. Intially the program had you taking those classes full time at night while you worked during the day. From what I hear this has mostly been scrapped for just the in-house training. Maybe one or two certs still required but again thats external.
> In reality the point of the mech program is to find people already invested to working at Target since mechs at Target dont make as much as they could elsewhere. Which is a large reason why the DCs always struggle to find qualified mechs.


Is that true? The mechanics at my dc. Make $36+ an hour and are there all the time working OT.


----------



## Hal (Jul 24, 2022)

Mech 1s make 30-something. Mech 3s make make 45 an hour before differential. Some are making 80-90k a year.


----------



## Luck (Jul 24, 2022)

Kakisadan said:


> Is that true? The mechanics at my dc. Make $36+ an hour and are there all the time working OT.


For my area, yes. Target does not pays mechs at the top dollar ammount and many other similar warehouse/factories provide the same opportunity for OT. 

The big reason they chose or stay with Target is benefits, convinience location/hours wise, and/or a higher regard for safety than many others warehouse/factories have. 

Not that becoming a mech wouldnt be a great increase in pay for most people.


----------



## Avocadioo (Jul 24, 2022)

Hal said:


> Mech 1s make 30-something. Mech 3s make make 45 an hour before differential. Some are making 80-90k a year.


Wrong. There are mechanics 1, 2, and 3’s. 3’s are always hired externally. Ask HQ if you want the truth or better ask my old Mentor, Arthur V. He’d know.


----------



## Hal (Jul 24, 2022)

Avocadioo said:


> Wrong. And there’s mechanics 1, 2, and 3’s. 3’s are always hired externally. Ask HQ 😘


I never said there weren't mech 2s. I was giving a scale between mech 1's and 2's.

Also wrong. We have two mech 3s. Both were former warehouse workers. I know because I worked with one of them when we were warehouse workers.

Stop jumping into things without knowing anything. Not that it matters since you'll edit your post when you see this tomorrow.


----------



## Avocadioo (Jul 24, 2022)

The E and F at 3801 only use zip ties. Quick fix! Me I use CON LUBE. I know a level two mechanic who gets paid to be a level two but it’s not level two trained! Unfair.


----------

